# [Konsumenten-Test] Brother MFC-J5930DW



## Aeton (21. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Früher oder später braucht ihn jeder mal: einen Drucker.
Bei der Anschaffung stellt sich dann natürlich die Frage, was es für ein Gerät sein soll: ein Farblaserdrucker, Monolaserdrucker oder auch ein Tintenstrahldrucker.
Eine Kopierfunktion wäre vielleicht auch ganz praktisch. Faxen dürfte er auch können und wenn wir schon dabei sind, den extra Scanner könnte er auch ersetzen.
Und ja, solche Multifunktionsdrucker gibt es, die alle vier Funktionen unter einen Hut bringen. Ein solches "4-in-1 Business Multifunktionsgerät" ist beispielsweise der
für Drucker typisch kryptisch benannte MFC-J5930DW von Brother.
Ob dieser relativ teure Drucker sein Geld wert ist und ob er mit seinen Funktionen überzeugen kann, will ich in diesem Test klären.

Dazu sei noch gesagt, dass ich keinesfalls ein Drucker-Experte bin und diesen Test lediglich aus der Sicht eines mehr oder weniger laienhaften Konsumenten anfertige und 
deshalb auch nicht auf die Integration in Bürosystemen eingehen werde.


*Danksagung*

Zunächst möchte ich mich bei Brother für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples bedanken.


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang *

Die Verpackung ist für Drucker typisch eher praktisch als stylisch gehalten. Auf ihr finden sich neben einem Bild des Druckers Informationen 
über die diversen Funktionen des MFC-J5930DW.

Ansonsten findet man in der Verpackung neben dem gut gepolsterten Drucker selbst noch ein Netzkabel, eine Kurz- und Installationsanleitung, die vier 
Farbpatronen, ein Wartungsblatt, ein Faxanschlusskabel und eine Installations-CD.

Beim Auspacken wird gut beschrieben, wie man den Drucker unbeschadet aus seinem Karton bekommt, sogar an Haltegriffen an der Verpackungsfolie zum 
Herausziehen mangelt es bei dem intelligenten Verpackungskonzept nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Inbetriebnahme*

Weiter geht es dann mit der Inbetriebnahme, die selbst für einen Laien genaustens auf der Installationsanleitung beschrieben ist.
Nach dem Einlegen des Kopierpapiers und dem Anschluss des Netzkabels beginnt auch schon die per Display geführte Inbetriebnahme. 
Hierbei legt man unter anderem die Farbpatronen ein, was ebenfalls Kinderleicht funktioniert. Nach knapp 10 Minuten ist die grundlegende Inbetriebnahme abgeschlossen.

Der Drucker lässt sich dann einfachst per Wifi in das Wlan integrieren und taucht dann auch am Computer unter den verfügbaren Geräten auf, ein kurzer 
Klick reicht um die notwendigen Treiber herunterzuladen und man kann den Drucker vom PC aus nutzen.

Ein anderer Weg zum Ansteuern des Druckers ist über die Brother-eigene iPrint&Scan-App, mit der man auch über ein mobiles Endgerät einfachst drucken, kopieren und scannen kann. 
Daneben kann man sich auch noch weitere Informationen über den Drucker einholen, wie beispielsweise den Füllstand der einzelnen Farbpatronen. 
Einzige Voraussetzung für die App ist eine Anbindung beider Geräte an dasselbe Drathlos-Netzwerk.

Sollte sich doch einmal ein Problem ergeben, kann man einfach einen Blick in die mitgelieferte Anleitung werfen, die simpel und übersichtlich 
Auskunft über jegliche Probleme und Funktionen gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Äußerlichkeiten und erster Eindruck*

Der erste Eindruck ist beim MFC-J5930DW wie bei ziemlich jedem Drucker - ein makellos verarbeitetes Vollplastik-Gehäuse mit diversen 
Fächern zum Herausziehen und aufklappen und das alles auf kompaktem Raum.
Besonders fällt auch hier wieder das intelligente Design auf: alles lässt sich kompakt zusammenschieben und -klappen, die Farbpatronen können einfach auf der 
Vorderseite gewechselt werden, A3 Papier wird platzsparend vertikal eingelegt. 
Im Inneren des Druckers gibt es eine Aufbewahrung für die Tintenpatronenabdeckung und wichtige Anschlüsse für Fax, Lan und USB finden dort ebenfalls ihren 
Platz, um unschönes Kabelwirrwar zu verhindern. 

Generell macht der Drucker einen sehr durchdachten Eindruck, um auf möglichst kleinem Raum die größte Performance und 
Möglichkeiten liefern zu können. 

Bei der Bedienung und Einrichtung hilft das 3,7 Zoll große Touchscreen-Farbdisplay, welches zwar von Auflösung und Bedienbarkeit nicht das 
Beste ist, jedoch für die Zwecke eines Druckers ausreicht.

Neben dem Display befindet sich dann noch das physische Tastenfeld mit Zurück-Taste, Home-Taste und einem Löschen-Knopf. 
Ferner legt sich rechts davon das Nummernfeld in das Gehäuse.

Unter der Steuereinheit befindet sich die in ihrer Größe verstellbare Papierausgabe, in der alle Ausdrucke landen. 
Wiederum darunter befinden sich dann nur noch zwei Schubfächer für Papier bis zur DIN A4 Größe. 
Die Vorrichtung für das A3 Papier musste aus Platzgründen auf die Hinterseite verlegt werden.
Links neben der Steuereinheit befindet sich dann noch schlussendlich ein USB 2.0 Anschluss, um auch beispielsweise von USB-Sticks drucken zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Technische Details und Funktionen *

Der MFC-J5930DW ist ein professionelles 4-in-1 Business-Ink Multifunktionsgerät, welches bis DIN A3 drucken, scannen, kopieren und faxen kann. 

Mit einem Maß von 53,0 x 37,4 x 39,8 cm (B x H x T) kommt das Gerät auf 20,6 kg.
Daneben besitzt es einen Duplex-ADF mit Dual-CIS Scanner bis DIN A4, was ein beidseitiges Scannen gleichzeitig und ohne Umdrehen ermöglicht, was Zeit spart. 
Per Duplexdruck können Dokumente auch beidseitig gedruckt werden.

Angesteuert wird das Multifunktionsgerät über USB 2.0, LAN, WLAN oder NFC und dank PCL6 und einer 
PostScript 3 Emulation ist es für eine Integration in unternehmenspezifische IT-Strukturen und feste Arbeitsprozesse gut geeignet.

PDF Version 1.7 und XPS 1.0 sind auch vorhanden, ebenso ein 512 MB großer Speicher.
Über mobile Endgeräte kann man über die Brother iPrint&Scan App, AirPrint, Google Cloud Print, das Brother Print Service Plug-In oder Mopria ebenfalls drucken oder scannen. 
Dies funktioniert ebenfalls über cloudbasierten Web-Diensten wie Facebook, Flickr, Google Drive, Evernote, OneNote, OneDrive, Dropbox oder Box.

Im Punkto Fassungsvermögen kommt der MFC-J5930DW auf je 250 Blatt in den beiden Papierkassetten und nochmals 100 Blatt über den Multifunktionszufuhr.
In Sachen Geschwindigkeit schafft es das Gerät auf 22 Seiten pro Minute in Schwarz/Weiß bzw. 20 Seiten in Farbe nach dem ISO-Standard in DIN A4.
Die zum Einsatz kommenden XL-Tintenpatronen haben eine Kapazität von bis zu 3.000 Seiten und sparen so im Vergleich zu Farblasergeräten viel Geld.

Der Drucker druckt per Piezo-Technologie mit vier separat auswechselbaren Tintenpatronen mit pigmentierter Tinte mit bis zu 
4.800 x 1.200 dpi und schafft die erste ausgedruckte Seite nach 6 Sekunden.

Der Dual-Cis Farbscanner besitzt eine Auflösung von optisch bis zu 2.400 x 1.200 dpi und per Dokumenteneinzug mit
600 x 600, mit einer Farbtiefe von 48 Bit (intern) bzw. 24 Bit (extern) und 256 Graustufen.

In Sachen Farbkopien kommt der MFC-J5930DW auf bis zu 600 x 600 dpi in Schwarz/Weiß und Farbe bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 
12 Seiten/Minute (Schwarz/Weiß) bzw. 9 Seiten/Minute (Farbe) bei DIN A4. Mehrfachkopien bis 99 sind auch möglich, gezoomt werden kann von 25-400 % in präzisen 1%-Schritten.
Weitere Funktionen sind hier 2-in-1, 2-in-1 Ausweis oder 4-in-1 Kopie, Posterkopie, Hintergrundfarbe entfernen, Quittungskopie oder Wasserzeichen.

Das Farbfax überträgt mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 33.600 bps und in das integrierte Adressbuch können bis zu 100 Kontakte mit je 2 Nummern oder E-Mail-Adressen eingespeichert werden.


Generell werden diverse Medienformate unterstützt, hier eine Aufzählung:

Papierkassette 1: 
Querformat: DIN A4, LTR, EXE Hochformat: DIN A3, Ledger, Legal, Folio, DIN A5, DIN A6, Foto (10x15cm), Karteikarte (127x203mm), Foto-L (89x127mm), Foto-2L (127x178mm), C5, Com-10, DL Umschlag, Monarch

Papierkassette 2:
Querformat: DIN A4, Letter Hochformat: DIN A3, Ledger, Legal, Folio Duplex: PC-Druck: DIN A4, Letter, EXE, DIN A5 

Kopieren:
DIN A4, Letter, DIN A5, ADF: Breite: 105 bis 215,9 mm Länge: 148 bis 355,6 mm

MF-Zufuhr:
Querformat: DIN A4, Letter, EXE Hochformat: DIN A3, Ledger, Legal, Folio, DIN A5, DIN A6, Foto (102x152mm), Karteikarte (127x203mm), Foto-L (89x127mm), Foto-2L (127x178mm), C5, Com-10, DL Umschlag, Monarch

Vorlagenglas:
Breite: 215,9 mm Länge: 279 mm

Randloser Druck:
DIN A3, DIN A4, Letter, DIN A6, Foto, Karteikarte, Foto-L, Foto-2L, Ledger


Der MFC-J5930DW ist zudem mit dem „Blauen Engel“ als ressourcenschonend und emissionsarm klassifiziert und verfügt zudem über eine PTS-Zertifizierung.
Zuletzt gibt Brother auf das Gerät drei Jahre Herstellergarantie.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*App-Anbindung*

Neben der Datenübertragung per NFC bietet Brother mit ihrer iPrint&Scan App auch die Möglichkeit an, den MFC-J5930DW über jedes beliebige Smartphone zu steuern. 
Die App bietet ein simples Design und der Drucker ist binnen Sekunden verbunden.
Nun kann man sich beispielsweise Informationen über den Drucker, wie den Tintenvorrat der einzelnen Patronen, die IP-Adresse, Seriennummer oder Firmware-Version mit Updates, einholen. 
Auch das Auslesen der Patronenmodelle und ein Onlinenachkauf stellt kein Problem dar.

Über den Reiter "Drucken" kann man einfach Bilder, Dokumente, Websites oder E-Mails vom Smartphone ausdrucken.

Beim "Scannen" kann man neben Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für Dokumentengröße und Scanmodus schnell Dokumente einscannen und als PDF auf dem Smartphone speichern.

Unter "Kopiervorschau" kann man einfach das zu kopierende Dokument per Smartphone einsehen, diese Funktion ist meiner Meinung nach aber ein wenig überflüssig.

Im letzten Reiter "Fax" kann man ohne jegliche Berührung mit dem Drucker selbst Dateien oder auch aufgelegte Dokumente versenden.

Alles in allem ist die App eine ziemlich hilfreiche Ergänzung des Druckers und überzeugt mit ihrer einfachen Bedienbarkeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Interface*

Das Interface des MFC-J5930DW ist einfach und verständlich aufgebaut, bietet Zugriff auf alle Funktionen, ist dabei aber nicht überladen.

Auf dem Homescreen findet man neben Datum und Uhrzeit Schnellzugriffe zu Fax, Kopie, Scannen, Web, Apps, USB, Favoriten A3-Kopien und Software-Download.
Darunter kann man noch unter "Favoriten" bis zu 18 Vorlagen für Kopien, Fax, Scannen etc. speichern und deren Einstellungen verfeinern und anpassen.
Daneben kann man neben dem Wlan-Status und sämtlichen Informationen über Tintenvorrat, Reinigung und co. noch Zugriff auf die restlichen Einstellungen bekommen.

In diesen kommt man zunächst zu einem größeren Auswahlfeld, in dem man das Gerät beispielsweise warten, also Druckqualität 
verbessern, Düsen reinigen oder Papierreste entfernen kann. Unter "Wlan" gibt es genauere Informationen über die Drathlosverbindung und auch der 
"Leisemodus" kann hier an- und ausgeschaltet werden.
Unter "Zufuhreinstellung" kann man für die drei Papierzufuhren die Papiergröße und das 
Papiermaterial konfigurieren, daneben die Faxvorschau ein- und ausschalten.
Unter dem letzten Reiter kommt man dann zu den restlichen Einstellungen, die leider leicht unübersichtlich sind. 
Hier lassen sich Einstellungen vom Gerät, für Fax und Drucker einsehen, die Geräteinfo auslesen, das Gerät zurücksetzen usw.

Unter dem Fax-Schnellzugriff kann man neben der Nummer auch Scanformat, Auflösung, Kontrast und Seiten einstellen; Zugriff auf das 
Adressbuch bekommen, oder auch die aktuelle Einstellung als Favorit speichern.

Bei den Kopien kann man diese Einstellungen ebenfalls vornehmen, dazu kommt jedoch noch die Auswahl der Papierzufuhr und die Vergrößer- bzw. Verkleinerung.
Hier kann man auch auf verschiedene Modi zugreifen, wie beispielsweise die Ausweiskopie. Auch zwischen Farbkopien und S/W-Kopien kann man problemlos und schnell wechseln.

Weitaus weniger Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gibt es beim Scanner, bei dem man erst das Medium wählen muss, auf dem der Scan gespeichert werden soll, wie USB Stick, PC, Clouddienste o.ä.

Unter "Web" kann man Zugriff auf diverse Online-Services wie OneNote, OneDrive oder Dropbox bekommen und unter "Apps" beispielsweise zu diversen Office-Dateiformaten scannen.

Neben einem separaten Button für den USB-Eingang kann man dann noch per QR-Code passenden Software für Mobilgeräte oder Computer downloaden.

Alles in Allem kann man sagen, dass das Interface einfach und logisch aufgebaut ist, auch wenn man sich für manche Funktionen durch die leicht überladenen Einstellungen kämpfen muss. 
Zudem wird in den Einstellungen nur ein bisschen mehr als der halbe Bildschirm genutzt, was auch mit für die Unübersichtlichkeit verantwortlich ist.
Trotzdem ist das ganze Interface sehr intuitiv aufgebaut und sollte kaum einer Person Probleme in der Bedienung machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Praxistest *

Zunächst einmal ist es für den Laien sehr erfreulich, dass das Gerät läuft - anschließen, den Anweisungen folgen und der Drucker ist für seine 
Aufgaben bereit - ein wünschenswerter Aspekt, den der MFC-J5930DW in vollem Maße erfüllt. 
Auch schön sind die mitgelieferten Patronen, mit denen man gleich in den Druckbetrieb starten kann.

Im Leisemodus druckt der MFC-J5930DW mit einer geringeren Lautstärke, braucht für den Ausdruck allerdings auch 2-3 mal so lange. 
Allgemein ist dieser Modus aber nicht leiser, da andere Geräusche des Geräts nahezu gleich laut bleiben, womit keine Verbesserung spürbar ist.

Aber kommen wir nun mal zum wahrscheinlich wichtigsten Punkt, und zwar der Qualität des Multifunktionsgeräts.

Im Punkto Kopien schlägt sich das Gerät ganz gut; Texte werden in ihrer Qualität nur minimal schlechter, wohingegen Farbflächen an Kontrast und Dynamik verlieren und zudem krisselig werden. 

Ansonsten druckt der MFC-J5930DW mit hohem Kontrast und guter Auflösung, Bilder weisen keine Schlieren oder ähnliches auf; nur vereinzelte kleine weiße Punkte lassen sich in Farbflächen erkennen. 
Diese sind aber nur bei näherer Betrachtung störend.

Dokumente aus Laserdruckern weisen natürlich eine bessere Schärfe und höheren Kontrast als Tintendrucker wie der MFC-J5930DW auf, doch nur im relativen Vergleich fällt dies negativ auf.

Im letzten Bereich des Scannens hat der MFC-J5930DW auch keinerlei Probleme und kann Dokumente in ausreichender Qualität einscannen.

Sonstige Komplikationen traten in der Praxis ebenfalls nicht auf, der MFC-J5930DW ist generell ein sehr zuverlässiges Gerät.


Druckqualität




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Scanqualität




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kopierqualität




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Druckqualität




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Folgekosten*

Die Folgekosten der Tinte im MFC-J5930DW belaufen sich auf knapp 70 Euro für ein Komplettpaket aus allen 
vier Tintenpatronen, einzeln kosten die Patronen circa 20-30 Euro.


*Fazit *

Mit einem Preis von 459€ (UVP) bzw. ca. 300€ (günstigster Online-Preis) ist der MFC-J5930DW sicherlich kein günstiger Drucker. 
Dafür vereint er aber auch die Funktionen von Drucker, Kopierer, Scanner und Faxgerät in einem kompakten Gehäuse. 
Hierbei müssen bei den einzelnen Funktionen jedoch keine Abstriche gemacht werden.
Drucken, kopieren, scannen, alles meistert das Multifunktionsgerät mit Leichtigkeit.
Besonders die einfache Einrichtung und praktische App-Anbindung machen den MFC-J5930DW auch für den Laien bzw. die Privatperson attraktiv.

Doch für wen ist der MFC-J5930DW jetzt ein guter 4-in-1-Drucker?
Nun ja, für den Gelegenheitsdrucker hat das Multifunktionsgerät sicherlich einen zu hohen Preis. Hier gibt es - auch seitens Brothers - günstigere Alternativen.
Gerade die vielen Möglichkeiten zur Papierzufuhr machen den Drucker somit eher für Personen oder Kleinunternehmen interessant, die solche Geräte intensiver nutzen.
Schlussendlich müssen aufgrund seiner einfachen Bedienung auch Laien vor dem eigentlich als Businessgerät deklarierten Multifunktionsdrucker keinen Halt machen.


*Links *

Hier kommt ihr zur Website von Brother
Brother Deutschland – At your side

Und hier zu dem MFC-J5930DW
Brother MFC-J5930DW 4-in-1 Farbtintenstrahl-Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker, Scanner, Kopierer, Fax)


----------



## Aeton (21. August 2018)

weitere Bilder

*Äußerlichkeiten und Design*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Interface*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Oktober 2018)

Die Druckqualität ist jenseits von gut und böse.

Die Mischfarben sind sehr grob gerastert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


Durch die Fotos laufen senkrechte Linien:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und die Transporträdchen zeichnen sich in den Farbbalken ab.

Die Satellitentröpfchen fliegen zentimeterweit über den Rahmen des Bildes hinaus.

Wenn das die höchste Qualität ist, taugt das Gerät wirklich nur für's Büro.
Vielleicht wurde aber nur die falsche Papiersorte gewählt.

Mein 10 Jahre alter Epson R 285 klatsch das Ding aber so was von an die Wand in der Druckqualität ... .

Die Tiefenunschärfe des CIS-Scanners hätte man erwähnen können, ebenso wie die grundsätzliche Empfindlichkeit der Brothergeräte gegen kompatible Tinte.

Daß die Tinte wischfest ist, hätte man auch erwähnen können (pigmentiert).


----------



## freaky1978 (12. Oktober 2018)

Aus Preissicht ist jeder Tintendrucker aus dem Fenster geworfenes Geld !
Da mir das ganze mit eingetrockneten Patronen und Druckköpfen schon vor geraumer Zeit auf die Nerven ging haben wir vor geraumer Zeit (ca 2,5 Jahre)
den Brother HL-3142CW gekauft was hier jetzt keine Werbung sein soll zur Info er druckt mehr nicht.
Es ist ein Farblaserdrucker im Einstiegsbereich der meiner Meinung nach ein sehr gutes Druckbild für die Preisklasse hat !
Wir drucken immer noch auf den ersten Toner und der macht noch nicht wirklich Anstalten leer zu gehen
man bekommt den Toner auch günstiger und der hält ewig...die restlichen Features kann ja jeder im Netz nachlesen die im übrigen nicht schlecht sind.
Sorry aber trotzdem ein interessanter Testbericht


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Oktober 2018)

freaky1978 schrieb:


> Aus Preissicht ist jeder Tintendrucker aus dem Fenster geworfenes Geld !


Dem ist mitnichten so.
Der HP Officejet 8500 hat wesentlich geringere Druckkosten als jeder Laserdrucker.

Wir hatten etliche im Großmarkt.
Die Patronenpreise sind günstig, die Patronen groß und die Druckköpfe sind wechselbar:
HP Officejet Pro 8500A A910a - Multifunktionsdrucker (Pigmenttinte) | Druckerchannel (DC).

Etliche von denen haben mehrere 100.000 Seiten hinter sich ohne jegliche Mängel.

Und für den Fotodruck ist ein Laser einfach Müll.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem bei Tintendruckern ist ja eben wenn sie zu wenig benutzt werden und sich dann zusetzen/austrocknen.
Aus dem Grund hab ich auch längere Zeit einen billigen Farblaser betrieben. Der theoretische Preis pro Seite war bei dem zwar tatsächlich schlechter als bei manchem Tintenmodell, praktisch konnte ich aber auch nach Monaten der Nichtnutzung mal eben 50 Seiten drucken und die Erste hatte die selbe Qualität wie die Letzte.


----------



## keinnick (13. Oktober 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Etliche von denen haben mehrere 100.000 Seiten hinter sich ohne jegliche Mängel.



Na ihr müsst ja ne Menge drucken in Eurem "Großmarkt". "Etliche Drucker", die "mehrere 100.000 Seiten" gedruckt haben. Also reden wir hier schon von Millionen Seiten, die ihr da raus haut? Und das mit Tinte und Consumer-Druckern.  Das kannst Du wem anders erzählen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Oktober 2018)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Tintendruckern ist ja eben wenn  sie zu wenig benutzt werden und sich dann zusetzen/austrocknen.


 Das läßt sich vermeiden, indem man 1 mal pro Woche ein A6 Bild in höchster Auflösung druckt.

Mein Epson muckt auch manchmal, aber nach dem Photodruck ist alles wieder bello und alle Streifen weg.




Olstyle schrieb:


> praktisch konnte ich aber auch  nach Monaten der Nichtnutzung mal eben 50 Seiten drucken und die Erste  hatte die selbe Qualität wie die Letzte.


 Für schwarz / weiß Drucke hab ich auch einen kleinen Laser (Samsung ML 1210).
Der Druckt die Behördenpost, Formulare, Abrechnungen und sonstige Massenware.

Aber für den Fotodruck ist der Tintespritzer noch eine Ecke besser.
Durch die 2 Hellfarben kommen Hauttöne und Himmelsfarben besser abgestuft rüber.



keinnick schrieb:


> Na ihr müsst ja ne Menge drucken in Eurem "Großmarkt".


Hast Du schon mal im Großmarkt gearbeitet?



keinnick schrieb:


> Und das mit Tinte und Consumer-Druckern.


 Der HP Officejet 8500A ist aber kein Consumer-Drucker, sondern ein Office-Gerät, wie der Name schon sagt.
Wir Dir jeder Händler bestätigen.

Und manchmal hab ich 500 Seiten am Tag gedruckt, vor allem beim bezetteln der Ware.

Als ich noch Kraftwerkshörnchen war, hatten wir Laserdrucker mit über 1 Million Seiten auf dem Zähler (Laserjet 4 +5).
In der Dokumentation liefen da schon mal zwei Packen A4 Papier am Tag durch.


----------

